# lighter shades of green.



## coplawn238 (May 2, 2018)

Any ideas as to why my lawn would be showing this lighter green in certain spots? I have applied a starter fert (10-10-10) and some Milorginite earlier this year. We recently received about 2" of rain this past week and the lighter shade of green is now more visible. I am at a loss, with maybe my next step being to test the soil and see. We do own a dog, but it appears to not be discoloring where the dog does his thing. thank you all in advance, i am still new to this awesome lawn thing


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

First of all, I don't know. 
Your lawn looks a lot like mine in certain places. 
I have areas that are thriving, but there are a few areas sprinkled here and there where the grass just doesn't grow at the same rate--and these same areas are prone to yellowing compared to surrounding grass. I've been trying to figure it out.

With your yellowish spots, do you notice
that grass grows more slowly?
that water tends to pool in these areas?

My mind always goes to nutrition deficiencies, disease, or something feeding on the roots.
Lately, however, I've been wondering if the discoloration might be the result of water standing on the surface for longer than surrounding areas -- so that the grass is essentially 'resting' in water for longer than it should.
I've also been wondering if the grass simply can't absorb the nutrients provided to it -- for reasons that I still learning about. I don't know why that would happen, unless the troubled areas were previously filled with a different (poor) type of soil.

Again, I don't know. But I thought I would share my thinking on the matter since I recognize the look of those spots of yours.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Poa triv?


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm on my phone and can't see your location.
Can you take close-up pics of the lighter areas? I think Poa triv is unlikely, but possible.
I also wonder about application error (spreader, mixing or user)
Other than that you do wonder about the soil, light, moisture, nutrients, use, etc


----------



## coplawn238 (May 2, 2018)

probasestealer said:


> I'm on my phone and can't see your location.
> Can you take close-up pics of the lighter areas? I think Poa triv is unlikely, but possible.
> I also wonder about application error (spreader, mixing or user)
> Other than that you do wonder about the soil, light, moisture, nutrients, use, etc


i will try and get closer pics tomorrow. i haven't mixed any ferts or pre emergents, just straight from the bags. pre-emerg in mid april and milo and starter fert a couple weeks ago. When i moved in 2 years ago, i did not notice this issue with the lawn, and have just begun taking a real interest in lawn care. thanks for the help!! greatly appreciated. My location is in the Midwest - Iowa.


----------



## coplawn238 (May 2, 2018)

social port said:


> First of all, I don't know.
> Your lawn looks a lot like mine in certain places.
> I have areas that are thriving, but there are a few areas sprinkled here and there where the grass just doesn't grow at the same rate--and these same areas are prone to yellowing compared to surrounding grass. I've been trying to figure it out.
> 
> ...


it seems that the lighter colors do grow somewhat slower. I also haven noticed any standing water in places. I will try and get closer pics and post them tomorrow. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Austin (Apr 30, 2018)

I am in the same situation right now. I put down a MIlo app then two weeks later a 16-0-0 Synthetic that was 8% Iron. All of this being done about 4 weeks ago. I'm now starting to see the lighter green areas in the backyard. I took pictures to my local nursery today to get more info/help. I have done the at home soil test kit multiple times over the last week. I keep getting 0 on the nitrogen. It's showing so low on the nitrogen there is no color change from the water I'm taking out of the sample cup and the test tube. The pH, Phosphorous, and Potash all come back with good results. After talking to the owner he suggested a 18-2-2 that is 50% syn 50% organic.

I'm a little worried about putting down any fertilizer because the next 10 days are supposed to be 90+ here in Texas. I usually put down 1" per week all in the same day, sometimes I will split it depending on weather.

I will also try and get some close up pictures of the lighter green spots tomorrow as well so you all can see!!!

P.S. Huge thanks to Connor Ward and his Youtube Channel!!!!!!!!!!!! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTx85W5xtrr0gu4hmqw7VbQ

I would have never found this place without him!!!!


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

Variances in soil structure is a potential cause. Common issue. With a solid fertility program, it will eventually take care of itself. Takes time for the root cycling effect to generate enough of a new growing medium to correct it though.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Snoball said:


> have done the at home soil test kit multiple times over the last week. I keep getting 0 on the nitrogen. It's showing so low on the nitrogen there is no color change from the water I'm taking out of the sample cup and the test tube.


I've found those home test kits to be unreliable (assuming that you are talking about the kind from Lowes etc). I think your information would be higher quality if you sent off samples to a lab/university extension for testing. It is unlikely that N will be tested, though.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

thegrassfactor said:


> With a solid fertility program


I'm wondering what you have in mind here. Does this mean trying to get all of your nutrient concentrations to the ideal level (by way of supplementation after a soil test) or is it something broader than that?


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

social port said:


> thegrassfactor said:
> 
> 
> > With a solid fertility program
> ...


Much broader. I'm just saying keep the turf healthy and highly performing. Having it optimized to ideal levels is a cherry on top. The goal is to use the root system restructure the soil. Keeping soil at ideal nutrient levels keeps roots developing efficiently. Remember: roots build topsoil faster than any OM amendment.


----------



## Austin (Apr 30, 2018)

The soil test I used is from Lowes. HoldAll is the brand name. I also have a rapitest from LusterLeaf. The HoldAll test shows my pH to be 7.5+.... The rapitest shows to be 6.2-6.4 on pH front back and sides average. My local nursery told me the probe tester is not accurate and to use the HoldAll tester. I have no idea what to do with the pH. Nursery said because of our water here it is more Alkaline and since he is third generation I want to believe him. I have a small side piece that I am wanting to throw a ton of Nitrogen at to see if I can get it to show on the HoldAll test. Honestly I don't believe either one of the testers, being a farmer IRL I think I will be pulling some plugs and having them tested with my chemical guy this week.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would take a sample and send it to a soil lab. Ask for an alkaline soil test. I liked waypoint analytical (test SW1 in Tennessee).

By the way, do you have hardwater to the point that you need a water softener?


----------



## IaHawk (Apr 29, 2018)

Original poster and I have so much in common...lawncare newbies, Iowans and lighter green spots in our lawns! 

I noticed mine a few weeks back, but now that I look at my profile pic (from realtor site when we bought the house 2 years ago), I can see the light green area...so its been around for a while I just never noticed it.

I'll be closely following for suggestions! And I know any major renovations will have to wait for the fall, but I just like to have a plan.


----------



## glenmonte (Sep 15, 2017)

thegrassfactor said:


> Variances in soil structure is a potential cause. Common issue. With a solid fertility program, it will eventually take care of itself. Takes time for the root cycling effect to generate enough of a new growing medium to correct it though.


July 2016- half my front lawn was dug up to replace the sewer. Since it was July, I didn't go too crazy trying to get a lawn, but still did throw down some topsoil and compost on the newly exposed fill and seed. Whatever came in with that attempt was lighter green until the soil balances out. Whatever took in the fall when I was more careful amending the soil is a nicer color. Topdress with some good certified compost and give it a season.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Looking at the pictures on the computer it doesn't look like a weed. I agree with much of the above. I wonder if a topdressing with compost in those areas and organic fertilizers (cracked corn, alfalfa, etc) might help you cause? I also wonder in this situation if a soil surfactant (with humic acid) wouldn't be of benefit? These are listed as questions because it's very hard to diagnose from a picture without examining and even then it's sometime about trying different things.

Here is a thread to soil surfactants https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=208


----------



## coplawn238 (May 2, 2018)

ok, here are some close ups, and today the lighter green patches are our growing the rest of the lawn. I do mow high at 4".


----------



## Austin (Apr 30, 2018)

Here are some of my spots with better pictures. I'm really starting to think its the heavy iron I put on earlier that is running out causing the light green tint. Maybe the Nitrogen.... Really want to just "Thrower Down"!


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hello fellow Iowans! Same deal here I've noticed. I'm a bit of a noob, but I wonder how much it has to do with our lack of spring here. Then again, I put down some starter fertilizer 2 weeks ago, right before we started getting rain, so maybe I was uneven.


----------

